# 20in female frame build



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i posted up this bike up in da classifieds topic last night and today i got a hit from da homeboy hnicustoms contacted me sayin he wanted it but he wanted some sheetmetal work done also :happysad: heres da pics from last night.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i told him i would get to it tomorrow since im takin da day off at work since tonight i had a truck to paint. to my luck the guy whos truck i was gonna paint backed out today. i wasnt mad since i wanted to get to work on da bike instead! 

got home at 730 and right away got to work! :biggrin: 

first off getting the cardboard templates done for tank. after i did that i sprayed the bike and chainguard wit some aviation stripper and let it sit while i cut out the sheetmetal (16gauge  )


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got the metal cut but for got to take pics once i had the 2 pieces done :happysad: 










after i got the pieces cut i washed all the stripper and old paint off da frame


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i forgot to take pics of the sheetmetal cut but i got pics of both sides all welded up


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

same frame from lastnight incase some of yaw dont believe me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

had to run to homedepot right quick since i used up all my flap discs. got back and ground down the welds.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

well these are the last pics for tonight. more to come tomorrow :biggrin: 

got me some long fiberglass (for strength) and got to work spreading it :biggrin: 
tomorrow ill sand it down and add some bondo. i hope to have it all ready for primer tomorrow and ready for paint some time next week :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 29 2010, 09:42 PM~17346898
> *
> *


you can see ur bike in da background just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 08:52 PM~17347052
> *you can see ur bike in da background just chillin  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea i see it better not get any fiberglass on it :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 29 2010, 10:00 PM~17347169
> *yea i see it better not get any fiberglass on it  :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip bitch will be stronger


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 11:38 PM~17346831
> *
> 
> 
> ...




is your frame got leprosy??

Nice job... keep the pics coming homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17347220
> *is your frame got leprosy??
> 
> Nice job... keep the pics coming homie
> *


No :ugh: it's a snake it's shedding it's skin


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

looks good boss :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 30 2010, 10:43 AM~17351070
> *looks good boss  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie just woke up and about to get to work on da bondo


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 29 2010, 10:04 PM~17347220
> *is your frame got leprosy??
> 
> Nice job... keep the pics coming homie
> *


somebody has some medical school behind them lol


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 09:50 PM~17347028
> *well these are the last pics for tonight. more to come tomorrow  :biggrin:
> 
> got me some long fiberglass (for strength) and got to work spreading it  :biggrin:
> ...


Looks good homie, are u sure one of those cruisers ain't up for grabs. :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@Apr 30 2010, 12:48 PM~17351964
> *Looks good homie, are u sure one of those cruisers ain't up for grabs. :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: those is my personal bikes never for sale :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got da fiberglass sanded down and laid some bondo down ready to go


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Te abientas homie. Good job.


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17352254
> *Te abientas homie. Good job.
> *


gracias carnal its a great compliment comin from you


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just finished da first coat of bondo needs a few more layers to make it a smooth as i like it.  theres a storm comin so im gonna try to get as much as i can done today before it rains. i should have this fucker in primer by monday since this weekend is gonna be a busy one so monday will be the next day i have to primer :happysad:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

eres cabron ...  when i grow up i wanna be like u ..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 30 2010, 02:34 PM~17352800
> *eres cabron ...  when i grow up i wanna be like u ..
> *


i wanted to be a pornstar when i grew up but i guess there is a size requirement and i guess mines was too big :happysad:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 01:38 PM~17352828
> *i wanted to be a pornstar when i grew up but i guess there is a size requirement and i guess mines was too big  :happysad:
> *


lol..si guey no te vayas a rayar


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 30 2010, 02:41 PM~17352855
> *lol..si guey no te vayas a rayar
> *


pinche vato mal pensado i was talking bout da longa!! all gut :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 01:45 PM~17352412
> *gracias carnal its a great compliment comin from you
> *


mamalo y ponle condon!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 12:38 PM~17352828
> *i wanted to be a pornstar when i grew up but i guess there is a size requirement and i guess mines was too big  :happysad:
> *


PERO TE VIERON BIEN PINCHE CHUNTARO Y FEO CON F DE FUNDILLO CABRON. HAHA :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 11:24 AM~17352254
> *Te abientas homie. Good job.
> *


MEH HE'S ALRIGHT, I'VE SEEN BETTER.








JK









MINES NEXT RIGHT?






MAS PUTO GUEY


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 30 2010, 04:21 PM~17353614
> *PERO TE VIERON BIEN PINCHE CHUNTARO Y FEO CON F DE FUNDILLO CABRON. HAHA :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *


Y si un gato muere? :dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 02:27 PM~17353676
> *Y si un gato muere?  :dunno:
> *


GET OFF LAYITLOW AND WORK ON THAT FRAME AND POST PICS......CHUNTI :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 30 2010, 04:36 PM~17353749
> *GET OFF LAYITLOW AND WORK ON THAT FRAME AND POST PICS......CHUNTI :0
> *


hey fuck you! chunti tu puto! did you get ur passport shit done yet member estas in arizona over there te chingan cabron mojara :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

loading more pics right now. bitch is in primer now :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Apr 30 2010, 03:27 PM~17353166
> *mamalo y ponle condon!
> *


tu vete mucho ha chingar a tu madre puto!!!!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 30 2010, 04:27 PM~17353671
> *MEH HE'S ALRIGHT, I'VE SEEN BETTER.
> JK
> MINES NEXT RIGHT?
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok ok ok picture time

so after sanding and sanding and sanding i got tired so i had to take a lil refreshment break a lil pick me up u can say


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 04:51 PM~17353868
> *ok ok ok picture time
> 
> so after sanding and sanding and sanding i got tired so i had to take a lil refreshment break a lil pick me up u can say
> ...


what is that have never seen one before


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

after a couple of these i finished sanding and noticed it was good to go for some primer. way a head of schedule.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

if i get a 2hr window this weekend ill block sand it and reprimer as meany times as it takes till this bitch is straight. shit never know this bitch might be done by monday


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 30 2010, 04:52 PM~17353876
> *what is that  have never seen one before
> *


its a home keg found it at wally world so i had to get it :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 04:51 PM~17353868
> *ok ok ok picture time
> 
> so after sanding and sanding and sanding i got tired so i had to take a lil refreshment break a lil pick me up u can say
> ...


Hell yeah I saw that on the beer aisle the other day I gotta get one of those for my garage :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 30 2010, 05:02 PM~17353941
> *Hell yeah I saw that on the beer aisle the other day I gotta get one of those for my garage  :thumbsup:
> *


they cool and all but too much foam aggravates da shit outta me im just gonna finish it and stick to bottles much easier and faster too cool :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 02:38 PM~17353761
> *hey fuck you! chunti tu puto! did you get ur passport shit done yet member estas in arizona over there te chingan cabron mojara  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY SIR I DO NOT SPEAK PAISA LANGUAGE LOL.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 05:54 PM~17353884
> *after a couple of these i finished sanding and noticed it was good to go for some primer. way a head of schedule.
> 
> 
> ...




................DAMMMMMMM.......IV NOT EVEN BEEN GONE FOR A DAY........... :wow: :biggrin:  MAJOR PROGRESS     LOOKIN SICK BRO......THANX FOR THA THREAD    SO NOW WERE READY FOR A TEST PANEL?????     U QUICK AS A MOFUCA


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 05:55 PM~17353894
> *if i get a 2hr window this weekend ill block sand it and reprimer as meany times as it takes till this bitch is straight. shit never know this bitch might be done by monday
> *



...................... :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THA KOLOR :biggrin: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 30 2010, 06:53 PM~17354753
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE THA KOLOR :biggrin:  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Just let block this bitch straight then ill shoot the panel


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 30 2010, 06:14 PM~17354462
> *SORRY SIR I DO NOT SPEAK PAISA LANGUAGE LOL.
> *


Vete mucho pa la verga puto nopaludo!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 07:40 PM~17356095
> *Vete mucho pa la verga puto nopaludo!
> *


TE VOY A METER UN SUSTO WEY :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17356737
> *TE VOY A METER UN SUSTO WEY :biggrin:
> *


No que no hablas mexican? Pinche chuntaro!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17356075
> *Just let block this bitch straight then ill shoot the panel
> *


........    UM HERE ...... :biggrin: NO RUSH....... :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2010, 07:46 AM~17358280
> *........      UM HERE ...... :biggrin: NO RUSH....... :biggrin:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17353832
> *tu vete mucho ha chingar a tu madre puto!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: my half or yours bitch?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

a lot of gayness in this thread..


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

some clean ass work homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 1 2010, 10:58 AM~17359284
> *some clean ass work homie
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 1 2010, 10:21 AM~17359067
> *:angry: my half or yours bitch?
> *


I'm telling momma u fucking wit me


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

quick lil pics 
we havin a cook out at da crib and i got everything ready real early so i went ahead a bolcked da bike while i waited for da freeloaders to arrive :biggrin: 
im thinking 2 more coats of primer then another drysand then 2 more coats and then wetsand  




















ok gotta go burgers are waiting to get cooked and a van load of freeloaders just arrived :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 03:40 PM~17361101
> *quick lil pics
> we havin a cook out at da crib and i got everything ready real early so i went ahead a bolcked da bike while i waited for da freeloaders to arrive  :biggrin:
> im thinking 2 more coats of primer then another drysand then 2 more coats and then wetsand
> ...


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85009?? NO ONIONS AND NO TOMATOES. EXTRA CHESSE AND BACON.  FRAME LOOKIN CHIDO WEY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 05:47 PM~17361128
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 85009?? NO ONIONS AND NO TOMATOES. EXTRA CHESSE AND BACON.  FRAME LOOKIN CHIDO WEY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.
> *


So quieres pitomate mejor? :dunno:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 04:08 PM~17361183
> *So quieres pitomate mejor? :dunno:
> *


COMES WEY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 06:40 PM~17361101
> *quick lil pics
> we havin a cook out at da crib and i got everything ready real early so i went ahead a bolcked da bike while i waited for da freeloaders to arrive  :biggrin:
> im thinking 2 more coats of primer then another drysand then 2 more coats and then wetsand
> ...


..............LOOKIN GOOD .......ENJOY


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 06:35 PM~17361308
> *COMES WEY
> *


Con tacos de vergacoa


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 05:31 PM~17361560
> *Con tacos de vergacoa
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 09:53 PM~17362294
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


Te meti un susto!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 07:55 PM~17362308
> *Te meti un susto!
> *


 :nono: :loco: :no: :buttkick:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 10:01 PM~17362354
> *:nono:  :loco:  :no:  :buttkick:
> *


U watching da fight?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 08:19 PM~17362462
> *U watching da fight?
> *


Nah I'm not a boxing fan. Puro soccer.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17362497
> *Nah I'm not a boxing fan. Puro soccer.
> *


Se chingaron a mis chivas putas monarchas!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17362600
> *Se chingaron a mis chivas putas monarchas!
> *


I WANNA BUILD ME A CHIVAS THEME BIKE . AND YEAH PUTOS MORELIAS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 1 2010, 10:56 PM~17362756
> *I WANNA BUILD ME A CHIVAS THEME BIKE . AND YEAH PUTOS MORELIAS
> *


mi sobrino his next bike is gonna be chivas theme.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 10:02 PM~17363249
> *mi sobrino his next bike is gonna be chivas theme.
> *


ORALE DO U HAVE RED PAINT??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 2 2010, 12:17 AM~17363340
> *ORALE DO U HAVE RED PAINT??
> *


i might have some left but if i dont i can get some cheap at work  for like 20 bucks a quart.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 10:20 PM~17363356
> *i might have some left but if i dont i can get some cheap at work   for like 20 bucks a quart.
> *


ORALE I HAVE AN IDEA FOR ONE. IMA DRAW IT UP AND SEND IT TO U WITH THE FRAME


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 2 2010, 12:26 AM~17363390
> *ORALE I HAVE AN IDEA FOR ONE. IMA DRAW IT UP AND SEND IT TO U WITH THE FRAME
> *


orale


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey the bike looks nice homie keep up the good job nice n clean just one more thing pls dont kill the bikes with chivas shit pls jaja loosers sorry homie aguilas y ya aunque te duela jaja but nice bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bighomie13_@May 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17363491
> *hey the bike looks nice homie keep up the good job nice n clean just one more thing pls dont kill the bikes with AGUILAS shit pls jaja loosers sorry homie CHIVAS y ya aunque duela jaja but nice bike
> *


FIXED :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

HEY BRO MY DONT LOOK LIKE YOUR EVER THOGH THERE BOTH LITTLE CHICKS,,,, I LIKE YOURS MORE 
I CAN TELL YOU THIS BIKE ISNT THIS BAD NOW I PAID 20.00 FOR WHAT YOU SEE 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WROK AND LOVE TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali_@May 2 2010, 09:22 PM~17368862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got this at a garage sale actually 2yrs ago for 20 also but i had it stashed for my neice since she wants her lowrider also now.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

i got one in Santa Cruz for $40 i got it for my little sister but still haven't done nothing with it. 


but back to your build, looking really good homie. I like your work.


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

GOOD DEAL IVE BEEN OFFERD 300 FOR MY LIL CHICK AND MY DAUGHTER SAID NO 
IT SAPRISED ME


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

i just won this one on ebay 2hrs ago got it for 47 bucks i get to pick it up. :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2010, 04:40 PM~17361101
> *quick lil pics
> we havin a cook out at da crib and i got everything ready real early so i went ahead a bolcked da bike while i waited for da freeloaders to arrive  :biggrin:
> im thinking 2 more coats of primer then another drysand then 2 more coats and then wetsand
> ...


damn homie u even took it on a picnic wit u ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17372578
> *damn homie u even took it on a picnic wit u ...
> *


no guey that was at home :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed da 2nd coat of primer on it.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed my holder for da test panel
black base









now for the flake. i sprayed it on thick. this is like a rainbow flake shit changes a bunch of ddifrent colors.


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2010, 07:13 PM~17379056
> *sprayed my holder for da test panel
> black base
> 
> ...



looking good.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2010, 09:13 PM~17379056
> *sprayed my holder for da test panel
> black base
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD......WHAT DO U THINK???? I THINK SO....ON THA FRAME THO ...MAY BE U CAN LAY IT HARD SO U CANT REALLY SEE ANY BLACK :wow: :biggrin:  WHAT U THINK?????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17388893
> *LOOKIN GOOD......WHAT DO U THINK???? I THINK SO....ON THA FRAME THO ...MAY BE U CAN LAY IT HARD SO U CANT REALLY SEE ANY BLACK :wow:  :biggrin:   WHAT U THINK?????
> *


oh i can lay it thick  you might still see some black but i can lay it as thick as possible :wow: . if you like how it looks thats what ill do


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2010, 04:36 PM~17389017
> *oh i can lay it thick    you might still see some black but i can lay it as thick as possible  :wow: . if you like how it looks thats what ill do
> *


......LES DO IT...     :wow:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

nice looks super fly


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 03:38 PM~17389034
> *......LES DO IT...         :wow:
> *


ok cool im thinking thursday it should be done. tonight i gotta paint that truck from last week so ill get home and lay a coat of primer after im done sanding. :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@May 4 2010, 04:50 PM~17389141
> *nice looks super fly
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2010, 04:57 PM~17389232
> *ok cool im thinking thursday it should be done. tonight i gotta paint that truck from last week so ill get home and lay a coat of primer after im done sanding.  :biggrin:
> *


....KOOL    :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QVO WEY  SE VE CHINGON


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 3 2010, 08:13 PM~17379056
> *sprayed my holder for da test panel
> black base
> 
> ...


 :uh: the glitter you sprinkled looks like shit...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

More pics tomorrow sorry been busy and fighting a nagging cough. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

MAS PUTO WEY


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 6 2010, 11:04 PM~17415478
> *MAS PUTO WEY
> *


me la pelas puto!!!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2010, 11:25 PM~17415052
> *More pics tomorrow sorry been busy and fighting a nagging cough.  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


....IT'S ALL GOOD....TAKE UR TIME....FEEL BETTER HOMIE.....


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2010, 10:25 PM~17415052
> *More pics tomorrow sorry been busy and fighting a nagging cough.  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :uh: IF YOU WOULD LAY OFF THE COCK..... YOU MIGHT GET BETTER!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 8 2010, 12:14 PM~17427812
> *:uh: IF YOU WOULD LAY OFF THE COCK..... YOU MIGHT GET BETTER!
> *



TTMFT................        :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 8 2010, 12:14 PM~17427812
> *:uh: IF YOU WOULD LAY OFF THE COCK..... YOU MIGHT GET BETTER!
> *


DAM...THAS PRITTY HARSH :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 11 2010, 01:09 PM~17454862
> *DAM...THAS PRITTY HARSH :uh:
> *


Its cool my brother thinks that we have similar habbits.  I'm hopin to finish the bike by saturday. As soon as I get rid of this strep throat


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP LOCO


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2010, 02:25 PM~17455037
> *Its cool my brother thinks that we have similar habbits.   I'm hopin to finish the bike by saturday. As soon as I get rid of this strep throat
> *


       KOOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2010, 01:25 PM~17455037
> *Its cool my brother thinks that we have similar habbits.   I'm hopin to finish the bike by saturday. As soon as I get rid of this strep throat
> *


 :uh: that throat has been ***** cocked!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 11 2010, 02:32 PM~17455812
> *:uh: that throat has been ***** cocked!
> *


No :ugh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 11 2010, 02:54 PM~17456036
> *No :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no vales verga!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 13 2010, 12:11 PM~17477850
> *ttmft
> *


progress pics tonight finally!! :happysad: just got back from my 2 day vacation


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope that you are feeling better by now and keep up the good work homie.


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

lookin good bro!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@May 13 2010, 02:45 PM~17479250
> *Hope that you are feeling better by now and keep up the good work homie.
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17480005
> *lookin good bro!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2010, 01:51 PM~17478168
> *progress pics tonight finally!!  :happysad:  just got back from my 2 day vacation
> *


.....KOOL       :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 13 2010, 06:42 PM~17481793
> *.....KOOL             :wow:
> *


did some more blocksanding tonight tomorrow i should ill respray it and wetsand it. i think if all goes well :x: i should be able to spray it.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2010, 10:40 PM~17483740
> *did some more blocksanding tonight tomorrow i should ill respray it and wetsand it. i think if all goes well  :x: i should be able to spray it.
> 
> 
> ...


....I HEAR YA.... :biggrin:  DO U HAVE THA HEAD BADGE????AND KICK STAND???JUS A QUESTION


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 12:51 AM~17496132
> *....I HEAR YA.... :biggrin:   DO U HAVE THA HEAD BADGE????AND KICK STAND???JUS A QUESTION
> *


neither one but i got some extra ones


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2010, 01:57 AM~17496159
> *neither one but i got some extra ones
> *


.......KOOL  ILL RE-CROME THEM.....PUT EM ASIDE   WRAP EM UP SEP. :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2010, 12:57 AM~17496159
> *neither one but i got some extra ones
> *


 :uh: why are you winking at him ******?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

why you comin in here with yr avatar jerkin the gherkin and talkin shit ? lol lookin good Spock :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 09:18 AM~17497682
> *why you comin in here with yr avatar jerkin the gherkin and talkin shit ? lol lookin good Spock :thumbsup:
> *


  WHY YOU GETTIN INVOLVED IN GROWN MAN TALK FOO?  





















:angry: MIND YOUR BITNESS! he's my lil brother..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 10:16 AM~17497673
> *:uh: why are you winking at him ******?
> *


....... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 10:18 AM~17497682
> *why you comin in here with yr avatar jerkin the gherkin and talkin shit ? lol lookin good Spock :thumbsup:
> *


.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 09:46 AM~17497814
> *.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


  hey you! 




















fuck you too!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 10:44 AM~17497808
> * WHY YOU GETTIN INVOLVED IN GROWN MAN TALK FOO?
> :angry: MIND YOUR BITNESS! he's my lil brother..
> *


...... YA FOOOO.........WE JUS REALIZED THAT :twak: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :yes: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 10:46 AM~17497816
> * hey you!
> fuck you too!
> *


........ :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: U TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 09:48 AM~17497823
> *...... YA FOOOO.........WE JUS REALIZED THAT :twak:  :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

 got to get my lil brothers shit on the top.. 

 the fukker gets down.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 09:49 AM~17497831
> *........ :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink: U TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: sass! ill bring the lube and you bring the nalgas! :cheesy:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 10:49 AM~17497833
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> got to get my lil brothers shit on the top..
> ...


........ :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 10:50 AM~17497837
> *:cheesy: sass! ill bring the lube and you bring the nalgas!  :cheesy:
> *


............... :0 :cheesy: :h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 09:51 AM~17497843
> *........ :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: he gets down..........

































on deeezzz nuts! :cheesy: 

no ****. :happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 10:55 AM~17497866
> *:cheesy: he gets down..........
> on deeezzz nuts! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


......ARE U ONE OF THOSE BRO'S :wow: :0 BRO'S BEFORE HOE'S :uh:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 09:59 AM~17497896
> *......ARE U ONE OF THOSE BRO'S :wow:  :0 BRO'S BEFORE HOE'S :uh:
> *


:nono: me and my lil brother tight like a nine yr old thats never gone to a catholic school.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 11:08 AM~17497949
> *:nono: me and my lil brother tight like a nine yr old thats never gone to a catholic school.
> *


.... :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 11:44 AM~17497808
> * WHY YOU GETTIN INVOLVED IN GROWN MAN TALK FOO?
> :angry: MIND YOUR BITNESS! he's my lil brother..
> *


hehehehhe its cool bro i was just makin some jokes lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 15 2010, 10:24 AM~17498039
> *hehehehhe its cool bro i was just makin some jokes lol
> *


  me too...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: lol   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 15 2010, 09:16 AM~17497673
> *:uh: why are you winking at him ******?
> *


:naughty:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP SPOCK U READY FOR THE WORLD CUP??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 02:42 AM~17496601
> *.......KOOL  ILL RE-CROME THEM.....PUT EM ASIDE    WRAP EM UP SEP. :biggrin:
> *


here you go had to go diggin for them :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 15 2010, 07:35 PM~17500319
> *here you go had to go diggin for them  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.......LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:     WRAP UM SEP.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 15 2010, 10:23 PM~17501927
> *.......LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:         WRAP UM SEP.
> *


Don't trip I got this


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 12:28 AM~17502509
> *Don't trip I got this
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 15 2010, 06:10 PM~17500219
> *WHAT'S UP SPOCK U READY FOR THE WORLD CUP??
> *


  he ignored your post.. my lil brothers an asshole like that..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 17 2010, 10:11 AM~17515564
> * he ignored your post.. my lil brothers an asshole like that..
> *


YEAH I JUST REALIZED WHAT A MAS PUTO HE IS :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 17 2010, 12:16 PM~17515613
> *YEAH I JUST REALIZED WHAT A MAS PUTO HE IS :biggrin:
> *


me la pelan los dos par de putos!!!


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

a future bike for me (the frame is almost done


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 17 2010, 10:35 AM~17515773
> *me la pelan los dos par de putos!!!
> *


LAS NALGAS PELIDAS QUE TIENES WEY :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 13 2010, 09:40 PM~17483740
> *did some more blocksanding tonight tomorrow i should ill respray it and wetsand it. i think if all goes well  :x: i should be able to spray it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: guess not.. its may 18th and no paint yet...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 18 2010, 02:40 PM~17529489
> *:uh: guess not.. its may 18th and no paint yet...
> *


thats y it says if all goes well so apperntly it hasnt you fuckin dumbass!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

I THINK IF THE CUSTOMER PAID U FOR IT ALREADY U HURRY UP AND FINISH IT FOR HIM. MY DOS CENTAVOS.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

take your time make the customer happy as long as the customer knows what going on with it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 18 2010, 04:27 PM~17530642
> *I THINK IF THE CUSTOMER PAID U FOR IT ALREADY U HURRY UP AND FINISH IT FOR HIM. MY DOS CENTAVOS.
> *


i would if the weather was good also  its raining right now cant pull my car out in da rain tampoco. either way big updates thursday


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2010, 05:32 PM~17530704
> *take your time make the customer happy as long as the customer knows what going  on with it
> *


...YUP ...  HE NAILED IT ON THA HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 19 2010, 04:09 AM~17537655
> *...YUP ...  HE NAILED IT ON THA HEAD :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

uploading pics as i type


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

brb in 15 min.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok pics finally :happysad: 

ok so the other night i was taking off the chainguard of on of the other bikes and it dawned on me. how are we gonna bolt the chainguard on the frame when theres sheetmetal in the way now.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so at work i got a bright idea ill just tap some threads in da hole so i can just screw a bolt threw. 

heres what i used.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

drill a hole so you can fit a socket in there and put a peace of tube weld it in and done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

or you can do that boreing


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ran the tap through the hole a few times and problem solved so far. the bolt will need a washer to keep the bolt from goin threw the body filler and metal.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

last coat of primer tonight tomorrow ill be wetsanding it and saturday there will be some paint sat since im off and i can dedicate all mornin to painting it .


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 08:55 PM~17545737
> *drill a hole  so you can fit a socket in there and put a peace of tube weld it in and done
> *


sounds like to much for nuttin. when we can just tap it. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

get your mind out the gutter lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 19 2010, 09:03 PM~17545827
> *get your mind out the gutter lol
> *


man that was never on my mind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh sorry thats me


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 18 2010, 03:40 PM~17530136
> *thats y it says if all goes well so apperntly it hasnt you fuckin dumbass!!!!!!
> *


  no youre the dumb ass!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 08:54 PM~17545721
> *so at work i got a bright idea ill just tap some threads in da hole so i can just screw a bolt threw.
> 
> heres what i used.
> ...


:scrutinize: idiot savant? for the stupid.. aka rain man syndrome.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 09:04 PM~17545849
> *man that was never on my mind  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  i think he's hittin on you lil brother..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 19 2010, 10:00 PM~17545797
> *last coat of primer tonight tomorrow ill be wetsanding it and saturday there will be some paint sat since im off and i can dedicate all mornin to painting it .
> 
> 
> ...


....LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 06:38 PM~17555141
> *....LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


just came inside from wetsanding the frame and chainguard.  pics in a min.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got my shit ready. lil water wit some soap and some 600 grit. 


















now just waiting for saturday. saturday i will be sprayin some color and flake.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

WHAT'S UP. LOOKS GOOD


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 20 2010, 09:39 PM~17557092
> *  WHAT'S UP. LOOKS GOOD
> *


nada cranal chillin watchin da toluca santos game.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 08:38 PM~17555653
> *got my shit ready. lil water wit some soap and some 600 grit.
> 
> 
> ...


....BAD ASSS HOMIE........   SO WE GONA GO WITH THA .....PINK BASE :wow: PINK FLAKE :wow: WITH ALITTLE RAINBOW FLAKE MIX  :wow: :wow: :wow: ??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17557254
> *....BAD ASSS HOMIE........    SO WE GONA GO WITH THA .....PINK BASE :wow: PINK FLAKE :wow: WITH ALITTLE RAINBOW FLAKE MIX   :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ??
> *


yup i even got an idea :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 11:04 PM~17557373
> *yup i even got an idea  :biggrin:
> *


..................................................................... :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

for everyone that wants to know we are goin wit a color change.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 11:17 PM~17557534
> *for everyone that wants to know we are goin wit a color change.
> 
> 
> ...



......AND LET'S HOPE THAT OTHER SHIT WORKS :biggrin: :biggrin: I ANT SLEEPIN TILL SAT. :wow: :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 20 2010, 10:29 PM~17557665
> *......AND LET'S HOPE THAT OTHER SHIT WORKS :biggrin:  :biggrin: I ANT SLEEPIN TILL SAT. :wow:  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 11:32 PM~17557695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YUP


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

SAPO VERDE TO YOU, SAPO VERDE TO YOU..................................HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARNAL.  :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 21 2010, 06:06 AM~17560086
> *SAPO VERDE TO YOU, SAPO VERDE TO YOU..................................HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARNAL.   :biggrin:  :wow:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks bro


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 20 2010, 10:17 PM~17557534
> *for everyone that wants to know we are goin wit a color change.
> 
> 
> ...


  im liking the color lil brother


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@May 21 2010, 01:05 PM~17563005
> * im liking the color lil brother
> *


its da color i used on bobbys bike


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 21 2010, 01:59 PM~17563381
> *its da color i used on bobbys bike
> *


  oh ok..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT.........................AN HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17567788
> *TTMFT.........................AN HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE
> *


Thanks bro I'm a lil drunk right now so thanks again big day tomorrow!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

the bike is looking good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just sprayed some sealer color in about 20


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

laid down some paint now just waiting for it to dry  

sealer


















2 coats of pink


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17571017
> *laid down some paint now just waiting for it to dry
> 
> sealer
> ...


there was a reaction wit da paint!!! 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm gonna have to sand down and respray. :angry:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 22 2010, 08:22 PM~17573053
> *:0  :0
> *


It's all good monday I'll fix it


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

I really like that pink.... Hope it werks out better next time :cheesy:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2010, 08:20 PM~17573530
> *It's all good monday I'll fix it
> *


....LOOKIN GOOD THO :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2010, 02:14 PM~17571017
> *laid down some paint now just waiting for it to dry
> 
> sealer
> ...


....I LIKE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@May 23 2010, 01:52 AM~17575097
> *  I really like that pink.... Hope it werks out better next time  :cheesy:
> *


YA...I LIKE IT TO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

so i didnt want to post the pics of the fuck up but fuck it need to learn from my mistakes.  i think i figured out what my mistake was. so i will fix the problem  

heres the tape laid out. 










after 30 mins of tryin to get the lace to lay down tight i got it 










mixed a lil bit of gold flake 



















lil candy










then i took off the lace and this happened 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:16 PM~17580807
> *so i didnt want to post the pics of the fuck up but fuck it need to learn from my mistakes.    i think i figured out what my mistake was. so i will fix the problem
> 
> heres the tape laid out.
> ...



FUCK.......I GOT ALL AMPED :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 09:52 PM~17581286
> *FUCK.......I GOT ALL AMPED :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


its ok i got this im up to da challange its gonna take longer than i thought but fuck it im down  its gonna have some kind of patterns on it :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 11:07 PM~17581546
> *its ok i got this im up to da challange its gonna take longer than i thought but fuck it im down   its gonna have some kind of patterns on it  :biggrin:
> *


..KOOL..  HEAVY FLAKE THO :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

HIT IT WITH THAT PINK FLAKE :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 10:15 PM~17581671
> *..KOOL..   HEAVY FLAKE THO :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


i think im gonna heavy flake base then reclear and then wetsand and do the patterns.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 10:17 PM~17581702
> *HIT IT WITH THAT PINK FLAKE :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


this one?


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 11:20 PM~17581754
> *this one?
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOYA :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

/IMG_3049.jpg[/img]


......I THINK IT WOULD MATCH :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I SAY LAY THAT PINK FLAKE ON THA PINK BASE AND ....CALL IT A DAY........JUS HEAVY THO :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 10:31 PM~17581941
> *I SAY LAY THAT PINK FLAKE ON THA PINK BASE AND ....CALL IT A DAY........JUS HEAVY THO :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


  i got you


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 11:35 PM~17581993
> *  i got you
> *


...KOOL :biggrin:       BAD FUCKIN ASSSSS   IT LOOKS LIKE IT MATCHES GREAT WRITE? :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 23 2010, 10:40 PM~17582079
> *...KOOL :biggrin:             BAD FUCKIN ASSSSS    IT LOOKS LIKE IT MATCHES GREAT WRITE? :wow:
> *


  yeah it does


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

[/quote]

:wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

JUS HAD TO SEE THEM TOGETHER


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 11:43 PM~17582124
> *  yeah it does
> *


...KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTMFT................ uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 11:43 PM~17582124
> *  yeah it does
> *


......YO HOMIE....WAS UP  ILL HAVE THAT MO FOR THA OTHER THING OUT TOMORROW....... :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 27 2010, 09:27 AM~17620643
> *......YO HOMIE....WAS UP  ILL HAVE THAT MO FOR THA OTHER THING OUT TOMORROW....... :wow:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 27 2010, 02:51 PM~17622913
> *
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

............MO SENT OUT FOR THA BLUE ONE HOMIE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT................................TTT...................................TTT uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PICS...........PICS..............PICS............PICS.............PICS..........PICS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT....................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

he's been lazy again...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 3 2010, 02:44 PM~17686685
> *he's been lazy again...
> *


fuckin liar!!! we have had guest from texas so we been hangin wit them and you know it cocksucker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 03:32 PM~17687029
> *fuckin liar!!! we have had guest from texas so we been hangin wit them and you know it cocksucker!!!!!!!!!
> *


  always an excuse...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 3 2010, 03:50 PM~17687184
> * always an excuse...
> *


i fucking hate you!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

like i said before take your time do it right or the customer will not do biz with again and it will put a bad name out and if the customer know its all good in 99%of the cases


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 03:59 PM~17687265
> *like i said before take your time do it right or the customer will not do biz with again and it will put a bad name out  and if the customer know its  all good  in 99%of the cases
> *


my brothers just a dick cause hes hooked on steroids and hes pussy whooped. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol thats mess up but your brothers so i guess you two can talk like that 
wish i had a brother only sisters for me and no pics


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 04:03 PM~17687312
> *my brothers just a dick cause hes hooked on steroids and hes pussy whooped.  :biggrin:
> *


   im telling my wife!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 3 2010, 04:05 PM~17687334
> *   im telling my wife!
> *


so im tellin momma you being a dick again!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 04:05 PM~17687332
> *lol thats mess up but your brothers so i guess you two can talk like that
> wish i had a brother only sisters for me and no pics
> *


 :cheesy: i got two sisters! wanna trade pics?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 04:06 PM~17687341
> *so im tellin momma you being a dick again!!
> *


  tu a mi me la pelas puto! my guns is cocked and ready to fist your arm bitch!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 3 2010, 03:07 PM~17687351
> *:cheesy: i got two sisters! wanna trade pics?
> *


lol so tempting but you wont want any pics of these pigs


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 04:09 PM~17687370
> *lol so tempting but  you wont want any pics of these pigs
> *


 :cheesy: my brother is into fat chicks.. itll work!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry bro i cant even though i want to get them mad i cant my wife will kill me


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 04:13 PM~17687406
> *sorry bro i cant  even though i want to get them mad i cant my wife will kill me
> *


 :cheesy: pics of that one!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahah nope sorry


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17687441
> *hahahah  nope sorry
> *


  then no vales verga!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

what your talking to a white boy here lol


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 04:24 PM~17687508
> *what  your talking to a white boy here lol
> *


nevamind then!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

be back in a bet maybe with a pic


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 04:35 PM~17687581
> *be back in a bet maybe with a pic
> *


he likes pics of cocks black ones too!! like his son in laws are gonna have :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 04:46 PM~17687665
> *he likes pics of cocks black ones too!! like his son in laws are gonna have  :biggrin:
> *


  guns dont hurt people! but this is gonna hurt bitch!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 3 2010, 04:49 PM~17687686
> * guns dont hurt people! but this is gonna hurt bitch!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck yo guns you wanna be swole bastard!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 04:51 PM~17687710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  fuck yo guns you wanna be swole bastard!!
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

all your getting hommies none of the wife


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 3 2010, 04:32 PM~17687029
> *fuckin liar!!! we have had guest from texas so we been hangin wit them and you know it cocksucker!!!!!!!!!
> *




...WAS UP HOMIE.....  U SENT OUT THA BLUE ONE YET :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 3 2010, 11:52 PM~17692051
> *...WAS UP HOMIE.....  U SENT OUT THA BLUE ONE YET :wow:
> *


tomorrow mornin box got wet rained like a bitch yesterday. i also had to order some primer for the bike. need to fill in where the paint lifted. primer pics tomorrow.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 4 2010, 12:55 AM~17692086
> *tomorrow mornin box got wet rained like a bitch yesterday. i also had to order some primer for the bike. need to fill in where the paint lifted. primer pics tomorrow.
> *



.....KOOL


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT....................... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 3 2010, 07:43 PM~17689175
> *all your getting hommies none of the wife
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: you my new lil homie!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.............................................


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

got it primered wetsand tomorrow or friday and finally finishing the paint sat


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 08:31 PM~17742079
> *got it primered wetsand tomorrow or friday and finally finishing the paint sat
> 
> 
> ...




.....KOOL


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 07:40 PM~17742188
> *.....KOOL
> *


saturday mornin you will get updates every hour i do something diffrent :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2010, 10:16 PM~17580807
> *so i didnt want to post the pics of the fuck up but fuck it need to learn from my mistakes.    i think i figured out what my mistake was. so i will fix the problem
> 
> heres the tape laid out.
> ...


  looking good


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 9 2010, 08:43 PM~17742231
> *saturday mornin you will get updates every hour i do something diffrent  :biggrin:
> *




....GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 9 2010, 07:58 PM~17742428
> *....GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

''TO THA MO FUCKIN TOP'' uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just done wetsanding pics in an hour or so


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

tic toc tic toc


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 29 2010, 08:45 PM~17346939
> *i forgot to take pics of the sheetmetal cut but i got pics of both sides all welded up
> 
> 
> ...


a homie i got some sheet metal is been outside 4 like a while is rusted well i los brown can i still use it 4 a frame like this? can u help me out i think i can but just wana be sure


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17764937
> *a homie i got some sheet metal is been outside 4 like a while is rusted well i los brown can i still use it 4 a frame like this? can u help me out i think i can but just wana be sure
> *


You should be fine just clean it very very good. Make sure it's not pitted or to thin. The metal I used had a lot of surface rust but a grinder wit a knotted wire brush cleaned it very good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

30 mins for da 2 pics. Gotta shower and hope fully my wifi works.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aggghhhh am going to bed


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 11 2010, 11:47 PM~17765233
> *aggghhhh am going to bed
> *


hey dont be lazy!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

tomorrow is paint time. pink base and a shitload of flake


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17765393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice keep up the good work homie, can't wait to see what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not lazy bored


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 01:10 AM~17765393
> *
> 
> 
> ...




....LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE........


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just woke up. There's a storm comin so I need to get to work


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17766795
> *Just woke up.  There's a storm comin so I need to get to work
> *





.......KOOL :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

dont look good 

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/il_/radar.asp


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 11:02 AM~17766909
> *dont look good
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/il_/radar.asp
> *



DAMMM


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

get to work lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 10:05 AM~17766918
> *DAMMM
> *


im right in the middle of milwaukee and chicago on the edge of the lake :angry:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 11:08 AM~17766934
> *im right in the middle of milwaukee and chicago on the edge of the lake  :angry:
> *




.....THASA THA WAY IT GO'S SOME TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 10:16 AM~17766964
> *.....THASA THA WAY IT GO'S SOME TIMES :biggrin:
> *


    I KNOW IM GONNA TRY TO GET SOMETHING DONE SA SOON AS IT STOPS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 11:18 AM~17766983
> *      I KNOW IM GONNA TRY TO GET SOMETHING DONE SA SOON AS IT STOPS
> *





....KOOL  NO STRESS.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Rain stopped!!!! And it got cooler outside perfect painting weather! I'm gonna eat lunch wit my mom and then get to work!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

primed


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

done wit the flake and paint!!! its gonna need 4 or 6 coats of clear to bury flake. ill post up pics as soon as i get my wifi fixed. im on my blackberry. :angry:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

trying to help out a bit hes going to text me some pics and i will post them


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i must say its a nice color


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting da pics for me! Ill post better ones tomorrow or monday.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn looking good


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 12 2010, 05:48 PM~17769800
> *Thanks for posting da pics for me! Ill post better ones tomorrow or monday.
> *


any time thanks sending them to me both look bad aaa$$$$$


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

QUE ONDA BRO. WHAT U THINK OF MEXICO?? HOPEFULLY WE DO BETTER AGAINST FRANCE AND URUGUAY. :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i bet hes going to be stoked to come on and see all kinds of pics posted


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 04:34 PM~17769414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know but this pic makes me want a doughnut


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 11:52 PM~17771353
> *i bet hes going to be stoked to come on and see all kinds of pics posted
> *




YA HOMIE'S.....      LOOKIN GOOD :wow: I THOUGHT IT WAS GOIN TO RAIN ........BUT OUT HERE IT WAS NICE OUT.... :wow: SO I DID SOME WORK TO MY WIFE'S TRIKE......  ILL POST SOME UP DATE PIC'S LATER  IM SO FUCKIN TIRED :biggrin: :wow:  BUT ILL LIGHT UP ONE LAST BLUNT  AND POST SOME PIC'S  I JUS HAD TO HOP ON TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY PROGRESS.....  AND THERE WAS


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 12:17 AM~17771524
> *i dont know but this pic makes me want a doughnut
> *




YA CAUSE IT LOOKS LIKE PINK FROSTING....WITH RAINBOW SPRINKLE'S :biggrin:  IT LOOK'S GOOD ENOUGH TO EAT :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 12 2010, 11:25 PM~17771584
> *YA HOMIE'S.....          LOOKIN GOOD :wow: I THOUGHT IT WAS GOIN TO RAIN ........BUT OUT HERE IT WAS NICE OUT.... :wow: SO I DID SOME WORK TO MY WIFE'S TRIKE......  ILL POST SOME UP DATE PIC'S LATER  IM SO FUCKIN TIRED :biggrin:  :wow:   BUT ILL LIGHT UP ONE LAST BLUNT  AND POST SOME PIC'S  I JUS HAD TO HOP ON TO SEE IF THERE WAS ANY PROGRESS.....  AND THERE WAS
> *


Shit that radar looked fuckin scarry! But thank god it broke up. I'm gonna have to wetsand da frame and add A LOT of clear to bury the flake since the flake is bigger than the most  gotta make smooth so ur little girl is happy wit it.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice base color with the flake


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 13 2010, 01:27 AM~17771915
> *Shit that radar looked fuckin scarry! But thank god it broke up. I'm gonna have to wetsand da frame and add A LOT of clear to bury the flake since the flake is bigger than the most  gotta make smooth so ur little girl is happy wit it.
> *





.....OOOOOOOYA  LIKE GLASS :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 08:32 AM~17773119
> *.....OOOOOOOYA  LIKE GLASS :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17765217
> *You should be fine just clean it very very good.  Make sure it's not pitted or to thin.  The metal I used had a lot of surface rust but a grinder wit a knotted wire brush cleaned it very good
> *


cool thanks ima take some pics n post em up later!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 12 2010, 06:34 PM~17769414
> *
> 
> 
> ...




......I THINK WE SHOULD LAY MORE FLAKE :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WHAT U THINK?????


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WHAT U THINK?????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i like it as is just my2ents


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 13 2010, 11:14 AM~17773514
> *i like it as is just my2ents
> *



....THAS Y I ASKED WHAT U THINK :biggrin: YA U THINK SO....PINK BASES ARE HARD CAUSE THAY COME OUT SPECKY......LIKE U CAN SEE THA SPECKS OF FLAKE....BUT ALSO IT'S NOT LIKE A KANDY WERE THA FLAKE BLENS IN WITH THA DEPTH.......U KNOW......BUT I LIKE IT....LOOKS SICK


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ELSPOCK.....WHAT U THINK???? :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

....THAT BLUE PIXIE CAME SO SICK.......THA FLAKE IS HEAVY AS SHIT....DO U THINK WE CAN GET THIS ONE LIKE THAT.....BUT ON PINK BASE :loco: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL PAY FOR A NOTHER CAN OF FLAKE........AND TIME EXTRA :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 10:08 AM~17773473
> *WHAT U THINK?????
> *


umm might be to much then its gonna look clumpy


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 10:38 AM~17773665
> *....THAT BLUE PIXIE CAME SO SICK.......THA FLAKE IS HEAVY AS SHIT....DO U THINK WE CAN GET THIS ONE LIKE THAT.....BUT ON PINK BASE :loco:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


its a smaller flake thats why it looks that way. yours is a lil bit bigger flake.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ILL LEAVE IT TO THA MASTER......RE-GARDLESS LOOK 'S SICK


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 13 2010, 11:17 AM~17773910
> *ILL LEAVE IT TO THA MASTER......RE-GARDLESS LOOK 'S SICK
> *


im at work so here are some pics you can see the flake better too


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LOOOKIN GOOOD


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..................... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

i think it looks like shit..


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:ugh: no i dont..  lil brodders shiat always looks good..


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 14 2010, 02:30 PM~17783625
> *:ugh: no i dont..  lil brodders shiat always looks good..
> *


Thanks u steroid freak!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Bike looks good homie, keep up the good work.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..................


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Jun 14 2010, 02:45 PM~17783757
> *Bike looks good homie, keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

.......TTMFT........ uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 16 2010, 12:02 AM~17799699
> *.......TTMFT........ uffin:  uffin:
> *




....TO THA MO FUCKIN TOP


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..............................


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

ok sorry for the delay did this thursday night. i scuffed the clear and added 4 more coats of clear. tonight or tomorrow ill be wetsanding and most likely adding more clear.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 21 2010, 05:30 PM~17847386
> *ok sorry for the delay did this thursday night. i  scuffed the clear and added 4 more coats of clear. tonight or tomorrow ill be wetsanding and most likely adding more clear.
> 
> 
> ...



......FUCKIN SICK :biggrin: :wow:  LOOKS GREAT HOMIE......PERFECT KOLOR


----------



## KCMCUSTOMS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 21 2010, 03:30 PM~17847386
> *ok sorry for the delay did this thursday night. i  scuffed the clear and added 4 more coats of clear. tonight or tomorrow ill be wetsanding and most likely adding more clear.
> 
> 
> ...



damn homie..this makes me want to bring life back to a 20in frame i got....


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by KCMCUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2010, 08:07 PM~17860645
> *damn homie..this makes me want to bring life back to a 20in frame i got....
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Wetsanded it tonight. God damn it's gonna need more clear  pics tomorrow.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 10:45 PM~17861188
> *Wetsanded it tonight. God damn it's gonna need more clear  pics tomorrow.
> *



...KOOL


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17861833
> *...KOOL
> *


It's gonna need a gallon by the time I'm done lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 22 2010, 09:27 PM~17861857
> *It's gonna need a gallon by the time I'm done lol
> *


thats a lot of clear save some for me lol


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT..........................


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 21 2010, 05:30 PM~17847386
> *ok sorry for the delay did this thursday night. i  scuffed the clear and added 4 more coats of clear. tonight or tomorrow ill be wetsanding and most likely adding more clear.
> 
> 
> ...




.....TTT.............. :biggrin:     HOW WE LOOKIN :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

like i want to eat it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 27 2010, 09:53 PM~17902424
> *.....TTT.............. :biggrin:         HOW WE LOOKIN :wow:
> *


More clear tuesday had to order more.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 27 2010, 11:15 PM~17902683
> *More clear tuesday had to order more.
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 27 2010, 11:04 PM~17902566
> *like i want to eat it
> *




:yes: :drama:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.................................


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 08:36 PM~17930845
> *TTT.................................
> *


Shipping next Friday  letting da clear dry then wetsand and buff


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17931579
> *Shipping next Friday  letting da clear dry then wetsand and buff
> *



OOO YA :biggrin: WRAP THIS ONE UP TITE.... :biggrin: MAD SHRINK WRAP....THA LAST ONE CAME THREW A BIT.....AND GOT SOME CHIPS   BUT THA LAST ONE I COULDNT COMPLAIN WITH THA PRICE U GAVE IT TO ME 4 :biggrin:  BUT THIS ONE....ILL PAY EXTRA TO WRAP GOODLIKE SHRINK WRAP...AND A OLD SWEAT SHIRT :happysad: :biggrin:  WHAT U THINK :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17931641
> *OOO YA :biggrin: WRAP THIS ONE UP TITE.... :biggrin: MAD SHRINK WRAP....THA LAST ONE CAME THREW A BIT.....AND GOT SOME CHIPS    BUT THA LAST ONE I COULDNT COMPLAIN WITH THA PRICE U GAVE IT TO ME 4 :biggrin:   BUT THIS ONE....ILL PAY EXTRA TO WRAP GOODLIKE SHRINK WRAP...AND A OLD SWEAT SHIRT :happysad:  :biggrin:   WHAT U THINK :wow:
> *


I got an old pair of draws my lady wants me to throw away so I can use that  and don't worry about da brown stains. Just don't scratch and sniff :barf:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 11:22 PM~17931890
> *I got an old pair of draws my lady wants me to throw away so I can use that  and don't worry about da brown stains. Just don't scratch and sniff :barf:
> *




OOO U GOT ME :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :barf: I LEFT A REAL OPEN OPERTUNITY FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 10:48 PM~17932129
> *OOO U  GOT ME :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :barf: I LEFT A REAL OPEN OPERTUNITY FOR THAT ONE :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah WIDE open! Lol don't worry I'll take extra good care of it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 30 2010, 11:50 PM~17932144
> *Hell yeah WIDE open! Lol don't worry I'll take extra good care of it
> *




 WERE'S UR BROTHER TONITE.... :biggrin: HE WOULD OF HOPPED ALL OVER THAT ONE :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 09:54 PM~17931641
> *OOO YA :biggrin: WRAP THIS ONE UP TITE.... :biggrin: MAD SHRINK WRAP....THA LAST ONE CAME THREW A BIT.....AND GOT SOME CHIPS    BUT THA LAST ONE I COULDNT COMPLAIN WITH THA PRICE U GAVE IT TO ME 4 :biggrin:   BUT THIS ONE....ILL PAY EXTRA TO WRAP GOODLIKE SHRINK WRAP...AND A OLD SWEAT SHIRT :happysad:  :biggrin:   WHAT U THINK :wow:
> *


just in case :biggrin: 

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23583


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 10:53 PM~17932187
> * WERE'S UR BROTHER TONITE.... :biggrin: HE WOULD OF HOPPED ALL OVER THAT ONE :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


At da gym tryin to get swole. He's there every weeknight.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 1 2010, 12:05 AM~17932298
> *just in case  :biggrin:
> 
> http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23583
> *



YUP :roflmao: :roflmao: EXACTLY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 1 2010, 12:05 AM~17932301
> *At da gym tryin to get swole. He's there every weeknight.
> *



:roflmao: KOOL....KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jun 30 2010, 11:24 PM~17932458
> *YUP :roflmao:  :roflmao: EXACTLY  :biggrin:
> *


i just thought i would throw that in there for some tips


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 1 2010, 12:52 AM~17932637
> *i just thought i would throw that in there for some tips
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.....................................


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

WAS UP HOMIE.........HOW'S THAT CLEAR DOIN uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 10 2010, 03:06 PM~18011629
> *WAS UP HOMIE.........HOW'S THAT CLEAR DOIN uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


I'll post da pics tomorrow frame is nice and wet! :naughty:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 13 2010, 10:57 PM~18040941
> *I'll post da pics tomorrow frame is nice and wet! :naughty:
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 13 2010, 09:57 PM~18040941
> *I'll post da pics tomorrow frame is nice and wet! :naughty:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

heres da pics :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i still want to eat it 
am hiting the donut shop in the mornig


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just finished wetsanding and buffing bitch looks like glass!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

wetsanded ready to go in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 09:58 AM~18052220
> *wetsanded ready to go in a few days  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:   UM READY :wow: U SAID A FEW MORE DAY'S???? :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 15 2010, 09:14 AM~18052345
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:     UM READY :wow: U SAID A FEW MORE DAY'S???? :wow:
> *


i wanna let it dry a lil bit more im gonna say monday its ready to ship


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 10:20 AM~18052402
> *i wanna let it dry a lil bit more im gonna say monday its ready to ship
> *



OK....  IM READY  ,


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 15 2010, 07:31 PM~18057294
> *OK....  IM READY  ,
> *


We will ship at the same time


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 15 2010, 09:11 PM~18057676
> *We will ship at the same time
> *




KOOL    U TELL ME WHEN I SHOULD SEND OUT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 08:57 AM~18060461
> *KOOL      U TELL ME WHEN I SHOULD SEND OUT
> *


im sending out monday by fedex so you should have it no later than thursday


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 16 2010, 12:39 PM~18061504
> *im sending out monday by fedex so you should have it no later than thursday
> *



THAS WHAT I LIKE TO HERE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

IS THA BADGE AND KICKSTAND COMIN IN THA SAME PACKAGE???? :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18064855
> *IS THA BADGE AND KICKSTAND COMIN IN THA SAME PACKAGE???? :dunno:
> *


I'll send in a dif package.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 16 2010, 09:03 PM~18065102
> *I'll send in a dif package.
> *



KOOL  

ANY DAY LIGHT PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 10:19 PM~18065590
> *KOOL
> 
> ANY DAY LIGHT PIC'S :biggrin:
> *




LIKE OUT IN THA SUN :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 07:19 PM~18065596
> *LIKE OUT IN THA SUN :wow:
> *


What's up puto


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 16 2010, 10:59 PM~18065851
> *What's up puto
> *



WAS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 16 2010, 09:19 PM~18065596
> *LIKE OUT IN THA SUN :wow:
> *


Tomorrow ill take some man bro u gonna love da red pearl in da paint! Looks badass!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

the pics do the flake no justice!! motherfuckers dance like a sunbitch!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 12:27 PM~18068529
> *the pics do the flake no justice!! motherfuckers dance like a sunbitch!!
> *


came out nice bro, take a picture at night for real, the flash of the camera brings out all the flakes that in the daylight you don't see!!!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 10:27 AM~18068529
> *the pics do the flake no justice!! motherfuckers dance like a sunbitch!!
> *











:biggrin: lol j/k


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 17 2010, 11:58 AM~18068672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

naw i dont swing that way


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jul 17 2010, 11:44 AM~18068615
> *came out nice bro, take a picture at night for real, the flash of the camera brings out all the flakes that in the daylight you don't see!!!!
> *


no camera or flash are gonna capture the red pearl in the paint also that shit makes it look better wit the flake :biggrin:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 10:24 AM~18068505
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice work bro.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 09:24 AM~18068505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that looks nice all it needs is some pin striping and leafing


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jul 17 2010, 11:49 PM~18072233
> *Dam that looks nice all it needs is some pin striping and leafing
> *


Gracias. Just got home went to go watch Morelia vs pumas and Chicago fire against new England. Da pumas game was badass


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 12:24 PM~18068505
> *
> 
> 
> ...




came out sick    good lookin on tha pic's


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18072251
> *Gracias.  Just got home went to go watch Morelia vs pumas and Chicago fire against new England.  Da pumas game was badass
> *


ORALE THAT'S COO. WELL SINCE AZ IS A RACIST STATE NOBODY COMES DOWN HERE TO PLAY. AMERICA AND PACHUCA WERE SUPPOSED TO PLAY BUT THEY CANCELED.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

TTT.....


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

........MO SENT OUT TOMORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 20 2010, 12:26 PM~18092610
> *........MO SENT OUT TOMORROW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


frame sent out today :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

should have gotten it today. did you get it yet????


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

umm fedex just left here i got a big box???? i think you messed up on address????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 23 2010, 04:12 PM~18124598
> *umm fedex just left here i got a big box???? i think you messed up on address????
> *


Don't start ur shit :twak:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol hahahaha


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 23 2010, 05:05 PM~18124535
> *should have gotten it today. did you get it yet????
> *




GOT IT HOMIE.........      IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY ON THA 21ST. :uh: SO I HAD SHIT TO DO WITH THA FAMS....THAS Y I WAS NOT ON HEAR :uh: 

MO SENT OUT SHOULD BE THERE MONDAY.......IT WAS A HEAVY STORM....I LEFT THA MO. IN MY MAIL BOX......AND IT GOT ALL WET.. :angry: SO I SENT ANOTHER ONE... :uh: IT WILL BE THERE....SORRY FOR THA FUCK UP :uh:   

BUT SICK WORK.......THA KOLOR IS SICK........JUS WHAT WE WANTED....

U GOT NICE ON IT ALL.....THA BODY-WORK CAME OUT GREAT.....UR A TALENTED HOMIE....
KEEP DOIN SICK WORK

I JUS MAY HAVE U MOLD MY REAR FENDER ON MY POT BIKE....

IF UR DOWN :wow: ??????

I WOULD SEND THA FENDER TO U.....AND I WOULD TAKE A FRAME FROM U TOO :biggrin: WAS UP :wow: U DOWN???


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OK ........U ONE SICK MO FUCKA.... :biggrin: 


IT CAME JUS HOW WE WANTED IT........  

ELSPOCK84.....................MAN OF HIS WORD...

GREAT WORK......GREAT SHIPPING.....PACKED PERFECT  

NOW 4 THA NEXT PROJECT??????????? :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm down  . What we doing?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i smell the pms cooking


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 09:47 AM~18129416
> *i smell the pms cooking
> *


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 08:52 AM~18129434
> *
> *


today whould be a nice day to see some color(S)???
:happysad:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 10:47 AM~18129416
> *i smell the pms cooking
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 11:00 AM~18129466
> *today whould be a nice day to see some color(S)???
> :happysad:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

LIKE GLASS......



THIS HOMIE'S SICK :biggrin: 

THIS SHIT WE GOT COOKIN...I HOPE HE'S DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 09:07 AM~18129510
> *
> *


it was a hint to spock lol but its cool your new frame looks sic i still want to eat it lol


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 11:19 AM~18129562
> *it was a hint to spock lol but its cool  your new frame looks sic i still want to eat it lol
> *



YUP...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you otta get homer airbrush on it and for a display have all kinds of sprinked donuts every were


----------



## MrW270 (Jul 10, 2009)

this bike is looking sicc cant wait to see it done


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 11:25 AM~18129595
> *you otta get homer airbrush on it  and for a display have all kinds of sprinked donuts every were
> *



IT'S FOR MY LITTLE GIRL.....MY WIFE WOULD KILL ME IF I DID HOMER :biggrin: 

IT IS SPRINKLED OUT THO   

WERE COMIN UP WITH A THEME NOW 4 IT....  I DONT KNOW THO :wow: 
WILL SEE WHAT WE COME UP WITH....

THIS IS HER 20''.....SO SHE GOT SOME TIME...  
I WANT TO 2-TONE AND ENGRAVE THA WHOLE CONVERSION KIT...AND LEAVE THA KICK STAND...THAT WILL BE ENGRAVED TOO...AT FIRST I WAS GONA MAKE IT A 2-WHEELER....BUT NOW I WANT IT TO MATCH HER MOM'S BIKE.. :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrW270_@Jul 24 2010, 11:26 AM~18129601
> *this bike is looking sicc cant wait to see it done
> *




GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 24 2010, 10:25 AM~18129595
> *you otta get homer airbrush on it  and for a display have all kinds of sprinked donuts every were
> *


or laffy taffys


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 24 2010, 11:34 AM~18129642
> *or laffy taffys
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 09:33 AM~18129632
> *IT'S FOR MY LITTLE GIRL.....MY WIFE WOULD KILL ME IF I DID HOMER :biggrin:
> 
> IT IS SPRINKLED OUT THO
> ...


nice that be cool


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 10:14 AM~18129538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad u can't see da red pearl in da pics but for my that's one of my favorite things in da paint


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 04:44 PM~18131358
> *Too bad u can't see da red pearl in da pics but for my that's one of my favorite things in da paint
> *




YA PIC'S DONT DO JUSTICE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 06:06 PM~18132093
> *YA PIC'S DONT DO JUSTICE :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Not at all  but it's all good as long as yaw can see it


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 07:50 PM~18132327
> *Not at all  but it's all good as long as yaw can see it
> *



MAN HOMIE.....I SEE IT...   

THIS IS GONA BE MY LITTLE GIRLS 1ST 20'' SO IM GONA TRY TO DO IT UP NICE 4 HER.....U CAME THREW REAL GREAT HOMIE...THANX ..IT WILL MAKE HER DAY...SOME DAY..CAUSE SHE'S SO YOUNG :uh: :biggrin: SHE DONT KNOW YET EVEN WHAT A BIKE IS :biggrin: BUT ILL TELL HER U PAINTED IT.... :biggrin: CAUSE ''LAYITLOW'' IS LIKE A FAMILY  I HOPE SHE ONE DAY CAN BE ON HERE :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 07:13 PM~18132442
> *MAN HOMIE.....I SEE IT...
> 
> THIS IS GONA BE MY LITTLE GIRLS 1ST 20'' SO IM GONA TRY TO DO IT UP NICE 4 HER.....U CAME THREW REAL GREAT HOMIE...THANX ..IT WILL MAKE HER DAY...SOME DAY..CAUSE SHE'S SO YOUNG :uh:  :biggrin: SHE DONT KNOW YET EVEN WHAT A BIKE IS :biggrin: BUT ILL TELL HER U PAINTED IT.... :biggrin: CAUSE ''LAYITLOW'' IS LIKE A FAMILY  I HOPE SHE ONE DAY CAN BE ON HERE :wow:
> *


Thanks homie I'm honored to be the one who did her first 20" frame. Hope she loves it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 11:24 AM~18068505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


perro !!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jul 25 2010, 07:45 PM~18138454
> *perro !!
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 24 2010, 11:54 PM~18133679
> *Thanks homie I'm honored to be the one who did her first 20" frame. Hope she loves it
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ANY MO TODAY????? :dunno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18148409
> *ANY MO TODAY????? :dunno:
> *


Man I already spent part of it :happysad: had to get a new phone since it was stolen today


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 26 2010, 11:03 PM~18148676
> *Man I already spent part of it :happysad: had to get a new phone since it was stolen today
> *



KOOL   SO IM GONA GIVE U A CALL..IV BEEN WORKING LATE...AND FULLY PLANING THAT FRAME  SO ILL TELL U ALL THA DETAILS ON IT  SOON


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 10:13 PM~18148800
> *KOOL    SO IM GONA GIVE U A CALL..IV BEEN WORKING LATE...AND FULLY PLANING THAT FRAME  SO ILL TELL U ALL THA DETAILS ON IT  SOON
> *


Cool let me know


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

any bikes cumn out 2 the symple show this weeken


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 08:14 AM~18129538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ARE U GONNA PIN STRIPE IT AND LEAF IT??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Jul 26 2010, 11:54 PM~18149944
> *any bikes cumn out 2 the symple show this weeken
> *


Go to da build off topic you will have ur answer


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

started this build a yr ago tomorrow :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 09:58 PM~20443697
> *started this build a yr ago tomorrow  :0
> 
> 
> ...



    .one year    

comin along write :biggrin:  

i totally forgot about this thread :uh: 

sliped passed me


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

so here's how she sit's today    


A.K.A. ''FAIRY DUST''

1975 SCHWINN ....LIL' CHICKS  

OWNER: GIA HOLAND

BUILDER: H.N.I.C. ''HOLAND'S NEW IMAGE CUSTOMS''

RIMS: O.G. 180 WARREN WONGS

PAINT -N- BODY : SPOCK

PLATER: SPEEDY'S METAL FINISH [ SOON ]

CLUB : EXPENSIVE HABITS LOWRIDER FAMILY.

SPECIAL THANX: MOM AND DAD , LAYITLOW , AND WHO EVER HELPED ALONG THE WAY


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

I WILL ADD SYKED 1 TO THIS BUILD ALSO......FOR HIS LAZER CUTTING.........THANX HOMIE...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2011, 07:43 PM~20461052
> *I WILL ADD SYKED 1 TO THIS BUILD ALSO......FOR HIS LAZER CUTTING.........THANX HOMIE...
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 08:33 PM~20461341
> *
> *



he's mia :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 7 2011, 10:39 AM~20502606
> *
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 12 2011, 08:35 PM~20540880
> *ttt
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 1 2011, 07:40 PM~20461029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful Build so far :thumbsup: .....but please dont tell me you are going to display the bike with all that Tinker Bell crap once its finished.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 19 2011, 10:48 PM~20589953
> *Beautiful Build so far :thumbsup: .....but please dont tell me you are going to display the bike with all that Tinker Bell crap once its finished.
> *



U KNOW IT  

THAS WHAT MY LITTLE GIRL LIKE'S ...THAS WHAT SHE'S GONA GET   

THE DISPLAY WILL GET ALOT BETTER AS SHE'S GO'S ON WITH THE BUILD  
my family and i are disney fans...when u got to a toy store all u see now a day's are cheap bobble head china figures every were..new things were just not intrested in..i try to keep it truditional with what i was rased with ..it's a great theme...it's not crap...it's what my dauter likes


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

found this today     same as ''FAIRY DUST''


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 28 2011, 06:58 PM~20443697
> *started this build a yr ago tomorrow  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Simple and clean


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@May 21 2011, 09:55 AM~20598500
> *Looks good. Simple and clean
> *


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 19 2011, 10:48 PM~20589953
> *Beautiful Build so far :thumbsup: .....but please dont tell me you are going to display the bike with all that Tinker Bell crap once its finished.
> *


and i was thinking on ur 700 posts newbe :biggrin: :biggrin: get O.G. FIRST.....THEN COME AND POST UR BULL SHIT COMMENT.....  I GOT MORE BIKES THAN U CAN DREAM OF......AND THE CARS FOLLOW WITH THAT...  I PROBABLY WOULD HAVE TAKING THAT COMMENT SERIOUSLY...BUT SINCE U COME ON AND TALK SHIT EVERY SO OFTEN :uh: AND GOT NOTHING TO SHOW....ILL LET THIS ONE SLIDE :happysad: 


PLUS POST WHAT U GOT...MAYBE SHUT ME UP 4 ONCE


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2011, 06:37 AM~20603107
> *and i was thinking on ur 700 posts newbe :biggrin:  :biggrin: get O.G. FIRST.....THEN COME AND POST UR BULL SHIT COMMENT.....  I GOT MORE BIKES THAN U CAN DREAM OF......AND THE CARS FOLLOW WITH THAT...  I PROBABLY WOULD HAVE TAKING THAT COMMENT SERIOUSLY...BUT SINCE U COME ON AND TALK SHIT EVERY SO OFTEN  :uh: AND GOT NOTHING TO SHOW....ILL LET THIS ONE SLIDE :happysad:
> PLUS POST WHAT U GOT...MAYBE SHUT ME UP 4 ONCE
> *



*I can see how my comment might have sounded disrespectful but it wasn't meant to be...Honestly. Making a comment about some toys in the background was in no way meant to put you or your build down. Its just that Back In the Day when we would show, the biggest joke were the bikes with cheesy displays. Building a bike with a theme and going to the local Wall Mart and buying every toy imaginable. I guess times have changed. 

I wish I had more time to build lowrider bikes but work keeps me busy for 16 hrs a day. When not working, I'm either working on my sons 62 SS, my 61 348 convertible project, my 56 SAMBA micro bus project , my 56 VW Single Cab or my girls 67 SS Camaro bracket car. 

I am however building a traditional all Schwinn 69 Trike. I'm just waiting on the gold plated parts and an NOS white Schwinn banana seat.

BTW, don't confuse post count with experience, knowledge or the size of ones pockets. Some of the biggest Broke ass holes in this Hobby have over 4000 post.

I joined LIL a few months back when I was looking for a first car for my 16yr old son. I bought him the 62 in my Avatar and somehow I am still here.

Again, no disrespect meant. I'll stay out of your topic * :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 22 2011, 08:08 AM~20603536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are those headlights in the front rim on the twisted bike? Both bikes are clean bro keep up the good work.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 22 2011, 01:56 PM~20604163
> *I can see how my comment might have sounded disrespectful but it wasn't meant to be...Honestly. Making a comment about some toys in the background was in no way meant to put you or your build down. Its just that Back In the Day when we would show, the biggest joke were the bikes with cheesy displays. Building a bike with a theme and going to the local Wall Mart and buying every toy imaginable. I guess times have changed.
> 
> I wish I had more time to build lowrider bikes but work keeps me busy for 16 hrs a day. When not working, I'm either working on my sons 62 SS, my 61 348 convertible project, my 56 SAMBA micro bus project , my 56 VW Single Cab or my girls 67 SS Camaro bracket car.
> ...




Every bike of mine has a theme & nothing is crap.....you feel how u feel on the toy part...thas u..not me :biggrin: but i dont see nothing u got still :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow:

i took it real offensive because u ant o.g. :biggrin: every person that been in the bike game knows thas what it is.. :wow: and ur bike will sit at a show with nothing :happysad: thas u...some people want to just show there bike off......then some what to do other things....y would ur lame assss hop on here saying shit's crap....dont know body need ur 2 - cents....i could give a shit about ur projects homie...ill smoke em all :biggrin:  

now take yo ass ot this topic...un less u want to get shittttttted on :happysad: 
u know them SS's u got................ :biggrin: ill smoke em  i got a pick up truck that drags..........that will burn u eny time....dont talk about the caprice i got now :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 22 2011, 04:05 PM~20604638
> *Are those headlights in the front rim on the twisted bike? Both bikes are clean bro keep up the good work.
> *



     yup...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)




----------

